# Can't go back to FM HD1 station after selecting HD2 or 3?



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Example: if you're listening to 100.3 HD1 (the primary station), just tap the right arrow >| to get to 100.3 HD2. But if I want to go back to 100.3 HD1, tapping the left arrow |< just scans to the next lower frequency, 99.9. Then I have to tap the right arrow again to get back to 100.3. Unless 99.9 has an HD2, in which case it goes to 99.9 HD2. At this point I have crashed the car into a fruit stand. 

It's not just me right?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Rich M said:


> Example: if you're listening to 100.3 HD1 (the primary station), just tap the right arrow >| to get to 100.3 HD2. But if I want to go back to 100.3 HD1, tapping the left arrow |< just scans to the next lower frequency, 99.9. Then I have to tap the right arrow again to get back to 100.3. Unless 99.9 has an HD2, in which case it goes to 99.9 HD2. At this point I have crashed the car into a fruit stand.
> 
> It's not just me right?


Yeah, there's no way with the scroller or the |< >| screen buttons.
My advice would be to go into the largest music view and just poke what you want. Direct access.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Please file a bug with Tesla.

That should be a simple software fix.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Good point! I keep forgetting the "full screen" view on FM is different than on streaming.


----------

